# Super moon



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

What do ya'll think this "Super moon" will do to the offshore (Bluewater) bite?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Really good question Scott! I was wondering what it would do to the fishing period??


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

going to the rigs on monday, it may be pretty romantic at night, I am re-thinking my current crew right about now....... ewe.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

flounder gigging ought to be good?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I asked Dr Wooten about it at last night's club meeting. He seems to think there will be a substanially higher tide than normal.

He also tried to warn the powers that be about an excessively high tide the night of Ivan, but they paid him no attention. And we all know how that worked out.

Rick


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

A very nice catch Congrates and glad luck was on your side with the sharks. Gene


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

man, there is nothing better than seeing what and were you are going at night. My favorite.

straycat


----------

